# Help w/ pregnancy DX



## Chanke (Jan 7, 2010)

I have an outpateint ultrasound on a mom, they found the fetus has gastroschisis.  Do I code the gastroschisis, which is on the fetus, in the moms record?


----------



## Valerie813 (Jan 8, 2010)

*help with code*

Hello... you will not code the fetal gastroschisis (756.73- that is for the baby when he or she is born). You will use the dx code 656.83: other specified fetal and placental problems


----------



## Chanke (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!  OB is a weak spot for me and I am never sure how to go when I do get something out of the norm.  I eventually came to the same conclusion that you gave me, but thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Valerie813 (Jan 8, 2010)

*You're welcome*

Anytime...I code for a OBGYN practice part-time- I code anesthesia primarily, so I understand your difficulty.  It can be very challenging!


----------



## imjsanderson (Jan 8, 2010)

I would use 655.83


----------



## karilynn (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with the 655.83. Going by the alpha index Pregnancy management affected by gastrointestinal fetal abnormalilty brings you to 655.83.


----------



## cjbrock (Jan 22, 2010)

*cjbrock*

655.83 is correct for fetal gastroschisis


----------

